# Alchi spezi ? wo und wann?



## joker1988 (6. Februar 2008)

hallo habe hier viel gefunden über spezi  vor und nachteile der achlimie aber nirgends a welchen skill und wo man das erlernen kann bin zuzeit alchi skill 290


----------



## Abrid (6. Februar 2008)

Spezialisierung geht ab 350 (was ich weiß)

Zangarmarschen (Zuflucht der Cenarius) => Tränke
Nethersturm (Sturmsäule) => Transmutieren
Shattrath (Unteres Viertel) => Elixiere

Tränke:
Manatränke, Heiltränke, etc. können bei einem Satz mats bis zu 5 Stück rauskommen

Elixiere:
Elixier der Beweglichkeit, Elixier der Heilkraft + Alle Fläschchen können bei einem Satz mats bis zu 5 Stück rauskommen

Transmutieren:
Urmacht transmutieren, Eisen in Gold, Urerde zu Urwasser etc. können mit einem Satz mats bis zu 5 Stück rauskommen


hoffe das reicht als Erklärung


----------



## joker1988 (6. Februar 2008)

das ist doch mal ne antwort wie man sie braucht danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerlinn (6. Februar 2008)

Man kann sich schon mit Skill 325 spezialisieren und man muss dafür mindestens lvl 68 sein. ^^'


----------



## EnTrOx.ch (6. Februar 2008)

Auch in Sporregar (Zangarmarschen) gibts einiges für Alchis zu kaufen, aber so viel ich weiss erst ab ehrfürchtig. Am besten Glühkappen sammeln, bis dies vom Ruf her nicht mehr geht und dann im Todesmoor die Riesen töten...gibt schön Ruf und wenn du die noch verarbeitest mit Kräuterkunde hast du noch immer die Chance auf einen Drop von Lebenspartikeln.


----------



## Kafka (20. Februar 2008)

joker1988 schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ne antwort wie man sie braucht danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spezie geht erst ab 68? Ach mist -.- 

siehe unten mein Alchi Skill und mein LV. (is kein Twink is die Main).


----------

